# qualities you want in a boyfriend/girlfriend?



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

HollyGolightly said:


> Someone who never makesm e feel like I'm not enough. I never feel like I quite measure up as I have intimacy issues so I always feel that another girls could please them more.
> I want honesty. I like somebody who is straight to the point, without being tactless though or veen intentionally rude.
> Somebody that doesn't mind that I'm a crackpot.
> They don't have to be all hearts and flowers but they HAVE to have empathy. Nothing turns me off more than somebody witha lack of empathy.
> ...


 TOTALLY!!! If I hadn't already found mine, I'd say we should team up on someone, since we're both seeking the same kind of person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Me too.
> But most people just believe that I am unconventional :tongue:


Shit I know I am... I justt wanna be the beautiful part tooo!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I like honest, confident and strong women with a nerdy streak in their personality, who doesn't conform to gender roles too much. A sense of humour is always attractive in a woman, and if she's creative, even better.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Above all, somebody who makes me feel safe. I HAVE to feel safe....or it's not going to work.


This is probably a stupid question, but as the clueless person I am I feel the need to ask!
What exactly is it you need to feel safe from? And what in a guy makes you feel safe? 
Does a physically strong/big guy make you feel safe, or have I misunderstood?

Edit: Now that I think of it, I guess qualities like; loyalty, confidence and mental stability also comes into the picture. I still need clarification though!


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Kuja said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but as the clueless person I am I feel the need to ask!
> What exactly is it you need to feel safe from? And what in a guy makes you feel safe?
> Does a physically strong/big guy make you feel safe, or have I misunderstood?
> 
> Edit: Now that I think of it, I guess qualities like; loyalty, confidence and mental stability also comes into the picture. I still need clarification though!


Nothing to do with the physical part, I just need to know that they wouldn't hurt me and that they've got my back


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly. Emotional security is extremely important in a relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Honest
Reliable
Committed/loyal
Mature
Religious
Taller than me
Gladly accepted me for who I am, both at my best and at my worst
Non-smoking and non-drinking
 

.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Someone who can haunt me. If they make me feel loved, that's good. If they inspire me, that's even better. But if they haunt me, it's a done deal.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Stars said:


> Someone who can haunt me. If they make me feel loved, that's good. If they inspire me, that's even better. But if they haunt me, it's a done deal.


Haunt you?
I don't understand?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Whiskers, four legs upon which they walk, a meow, pointy ears, furr...


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I want someone to love me for who I am, not because I just love them I want them to see beauty for my flaws.. It's easy to love someone for their good qualities.. People always ending up loving me, just cause I love them. Why can't I find someone who wants me, for me?


----------

